# Highlifter Offroad park 11-5-2011



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

First time out at the park and had a blast. Heres a lil video I put together.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

id love to see it. i cant see the video


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

not working? works fine when I play it from the post? What does it do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It opened but said I can't view it on my iPhone b/c it wasnt set for mobile viewing. :-(


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thats what mine said to and i tried on ma computer at work and its just a big black space with nuttin in it


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

yeh I figured it out. Due to copy right crap it isnt allowed to be viewed on moble devices for some reason. (added songs to the movie) Only can be viewed on PCs. Ill upload a copy without music later after I get off work.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

10-4


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i see u finally made it to the park.. just wish mine wasnt broke so i could have gone.. those holes didnt look as deep as i thought they would be.. looks like u had fun..


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good video works from my moblie


----------

